# The Golden American TV shows imported to the UK.



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

Living here in the good old UK, I always used to love watching the great TV show imports which were shown on British TV. 
Here are two of my favourites. Do you have any of your favourites that you can post?
Or, if you just want to mention the TV show titles, that would be just as nice.

And I really did Love Lucy! 






And of course, Bilko!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2016)

When I met my Scottish husband in 1999 I was surprised to learn he watched Wagon Train, Rawhide, etc etc as a kid.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> When I met my Scottish husband in 1999 I was surprised to learn he watched Wagon Train, Rawhide, etc etc as a kid.



There was nothing wrong with any of those Annie.
I used to watch them from my cot! layful: nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2016)

In your cot, eh?  You stayed in your cot a very long time then!  

I watched both of these although I wasn't a fan of cowboy movies.  I just had no idea that so many US shows were imported here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2016)

I watched I Love Lucy reruns on Saturdays as a kid.  I was too young to watch it when it was first run.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> In your cot, eh?  *You stayed in your cot a very long time then!*
> 
> I watched both of these although I wasn't a fan of cowboy movies.  I just had no idea that so many US shows were imported here.



Is you callin' me a fibber then? layful:
Actually, my all time favourite US imported TV series just has to be...

*The Twilight Zone!*
Mommy always used to have to change my nappy while this was on! :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Is you callin' me a fibber then? layful:
> Actually, my all time favourite US imported TV series just has to be...
> 
> *The Twilight Zone!*
> Mommy always used to have to change my nappy while this was on! :sentimental:



Fibber?!  Why emmm....no of course not!  Just surprised to learn you were wearing a nappy in secondary school.  I believe I have your age figured out and you're about 6 years older than me.  layful:

I loved The Twilight Zone.  Also love The Outer Limits.  And Alfred Hitchcock series.


----------



## mariana (Mar 27, 2016)

I guess Im going to be called stupid or whatever--but I loved-and still do---"the Waltons"  "Littlke House on the Prairie"  and "Doctor Quinn Medicine Woman"  "Highway to heaven " But I also loved the comedies--like "Cheers"  "Roseanne"  "Golden girls"   that type of thing--plus in my younger days---"Bonanza "  "Wagon train "   etc etc. Plus 2 not so well know comedies maybe---"Bridget loves Bernie"  and "Family Ties"--managed to get the set of those dvds from Ebay...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2016)

mariana said:


> I guess Im going to be called stupid or whatever--but I loved-and still do---"the Waltons"  "Littlke House on the Prairie"  and "Doctor Quinn Medicine Woman"  "Highway to heaven " But I also loved the comedies--like "Cheers"  "Roseanne"  "Golden girls"   that type of thing--plus in my younger days---"Bonanza "  "Wagon train "   etc etc. Plus 2 not so well know comedies maybe---"Bridget loves Bernie"  and "Family Ties"--managed to get the set of those dvds from Ebay...



Nobody will call you stupid!  

I used to watch the Waltons, Little House on the Prairie, Cheers, Roseanne for about a season then got tired of it, loved Golden Girls, sometime Bonanza but mostly Rawhide (had a young and gorgeous Clint Eastwood), and Wagon Train.  Also watched Family Ties.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 27, 2016)

mariana said:


> I guess Im going to be called stupid or whatever--but I loved-and still do---"the Waltons"  "Littlke House on the Prairie"  and "Doctor Quinn Medicine Woman"  "Highway to heaven " But I also loved the comedies--like "Cheers"  "Roseanne"  "Golden girls"   that type of thing--plus in my younger days---"Bonanza "  "Wagon train "   etc etc. Plus 2 not so well know comedies maybe---"Bridget loves Bernie"  and "Family Ties"--managed to get the set of those dvds from Ebay...




Oooohhhh Mariana.
It is lovely to see you posting.:love_heart:
YOU?
Stupid?
NEVER.

I have to tell you this though...
Mummy used to have The Waltons on for me as I watched from my cot.
If she changed channels, I would throw my rattle out of the pram and start bawling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


layful:nthego:


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> When I met my Scottish husband in 1999 I was surprised to learn he watched Wagon Train, Rawhide, etc etc as a kid.



I think I remember Keith Richards was a Roy Rogers fan as a child.  Back in the '60s I wondered, "How could he be?  He grew up in England!"  Well, I guess that since Scotland showed Wagon Train and Rawhide, England could've showed Roy Rogers!  


I wish the US would import more UK shows.  PBS just shows the same ancient comedies over and over and over and over ... and BCC America might as well be USA America.  I would have loved to be able to see programs like Coronation Street and The EastEnders and any comedies newer than Are You Being Served and Keeping Up Appearances (I'm even finally starting to get tired of As Time Goes By).


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I think I remember Keith Richards was a Roy Rogers fan as a child.  Back in the '60s I wondered, "How could he be?  He grew up in England!"  Well, I guess that since Scotland showed Wagon Train and Rawhide, England could've showed Roy Rogers!
> 
> 
> I wish the US would import more UK shows.  PBS just shows the same ancient comedies over and over and over and over ... and BCC America might as well be USA America.  I would have loved to be able to see programs like Coronation Street and The EastEnders and any comedies newer than Are You Being Served and Keeping Up Appearances (I'm even finally starting to get tired of As Time Goes By).



Netflix probably has a good selection of British programmes.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Netflix probably has a good selection of British programmes.



It sure does Annie.
It sure does.
The only problem is finding the time to watch them.
We try and get out on long walks or bike rides when we can, and have tons of other interests as well.
I mean, now with the Summer on the way, it is going to get even harder to either sit and watch TV, or even sit in front of this computer. At the moment, my bum is still rather perky  but it won't be for much longer at this rate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> It sure does Annie.
> It sure does.
> The only problem is finding the time to watch them.
> We try and get out on long walks or bike rides when we can, and have tons of other interests as well.
> I mean, now with the Summer on the way, it is going to get even harder to either sit and watch TV, or even sit in front of this computer. At the moment, my bum is still rather perky  but it won't be for much longer at this rate.



When we get a nice day we drop everything, change any plans if we can, and do a day trip on our bikes.  

We watched Netflix in the evenings while we were in Thailand.  My husband often switches it to US Netflix.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 28, 2016)

I like too many to show the videos and they are:

  All In The Family 
Amos ‘N Andy Show
  Cheers 
Frasier
  Gilligan’s Island 
  Gomer Pyle 
I Love Lucy 
Mama’s Family 
Mash 
  Red Skelton
  Sanford & Son 
The Andy Griffith Show 
The Carol Burnett Show
  The Dick Van Dyke Show 
  The Golden Girls 
  The Jeffersons 

Obviously, I enjoy good comedies!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 29, 2016)

When we were first married there was an old movie house that showed only import films not too far away.  Two titles that I remember are "Riffifi and Diabolique.
At a later time we enjoyed films with Alec Guiness.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2016)

When we visited the American History Museum in Washington my husband could not figure out why Archie and Edith's chairs from All in the Family could possibly belong in a history museum.  I really couldn't explain it to him, but I thought they belonged there.  He's never seen All in the Family, but has seen the British programme that it was based on 'Till Death do us Part'.


----------

